# Kubota M4900 Forward-Reverse shift stuck



## MikeOnline (Jan 6, 2020)

The shifter that puts my tractor into forward and reverse has been getting more difficult to move, and I'm afraid it will snap with the pressure I need to put on it in order to shift.

Is there a way I can fix this issue? 

I don't know much about tractors, but I can do my best to answer questions for clarification.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Mike. First thing I would check is the linkage. Make sure there is nothing hung up under there or linkage bent. Disconnect from shifting arm and see if the problem exists at the tranny. Also, check your fluid level in the transmission. Report back what you find.


----------



## MikeOnline (Jan 6, 2020)

Thanks for your response, I don't know what the 'linkage' is. The only things I know about the tractor are how to make it go, and how to use the forks.

I checked one fluid level and found it bone dry. That's the green circle in the attached image. Is the transmission fluid? Hydraulic fluid? I don't know. 

Blue circle appears to be oil... I couldn't get that cap to move at all.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

MikeOnline said:


> Thanks for your response, I don't know what the 'linkage' is. The only things I know about the tractor are how to make it go, and how to use the forks.
> 
> I checked one fluid level and found it bone dry. That's the green circle in the attached image. Is the transmission fluid? Hydraulic fluid? I don't know.
> 
> Blue circle appears to be oil... I couldn't get that cap to move at all.


MikeO; You better have a look or two at the operators manual !


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

we don't know what the linkage is neither, how about a couple of photos from the shifter and below, this should show the linkages hopefully, the cap with the blue circle is oil fill, but can't make out the green circle item, certainly not oil level, there could be a transmission dip stick on the right hand side of the transmission under the seat.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Green is the dipstick for transmission. Start by adding oil up to line on dipstick. Could be the synchronizer is bone dry and hard to shift. Hope that shows some improvement. Go to the top of this page and you will see a heading called manuals. In there in alphabetical order you will find a service manual for the M4900. Spend some time reviewing it. Filters and oil are the lifeblood of your tractor. Check them regularly.
Note: I have an M4900 Kubota. Good machine.\
Find spec for oil in manual. Don't put engine oil in transmission.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

This is from diagnostic section on tranny. Hope adding oil helps as this could get expensive.
Tell us......How did you acquire this tractor? If it was sold to you in this condition, I would be looking to get my money back. they had to know this was the problem.

The fill cap has a tube on top that allows it to brek vacuum and breath. It has a flat section on it that you can use a crescent wrench to open it. This oil lubes the transmission and is also the reservoir for the 3 pt hitch and the front end loader if you have one. Everything works better with a full reservoir.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

bbirder said:


> Note: I have an M4900 Kubota. Good machine.\


that is a bonus for Mike, someone he can talk to and get answers.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

bbirder said:


> This is from diagnostic section on tranny.
> 
> The fill cap has a tube on top that allows it to brek vacuum and breath. It has a flat section on it that you can use a crescent wrench to open it. This oil lubes the transmission and is also the reservoir for the 3 pt hitch and the front end loader if you have one. Everything works better with a full reservoir.
> 
> View attachment 52435


bbirder, I'm more of a Yanmar JD guy. For our machines, we can use K1 or diesel to washout (flush) the hydraulic system. Would this work on a Kubota? Would this benefit to rinse out any loose metal shavings? Then drain and refill with the right fluid.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm sure that would work but never saw in writing where Kubota advised doing that. Without some research, I'd say that they would want you to flush with there brand of UDT oil several times. LOL
I would fill the reservoir and try it. If he just developed the problem, there may not be much in the way of shavings. If that doesn't work, I'm afraid he is in for an expensive repair job. Sounds like he is not competent to take this on himself. He also needs to find out where its leaking. Should not lose that much oil normally.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

How about an update Mike!


----------

